

Google's finance displays Facebook's Inst Owned as 15%? - y4m4
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AFB&ei=gkZzUJjHOYediAKnKw
It seems strange to me that Institution owned seems to be much more than 15%, has any one observed this?
======
y4m4
[http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/financialHighlights?sy...](http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/financialHighlights?symbol=FB.OQ)
\- seems like its 48.1% - any one knows how we can report this to Google?

